# what is your favorite way to add motion to your spread?



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2014)

I know there are mojos, jerk rigs, pulsators, etc. out there for sale. What else have yall done to help with motion? I am looking for ideas.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 13, 2014)

depends on where you hunt. Mojos on the big water. A jerk rig works great in shallow water.  Now  I know that Mojos will flare birds. The divers dont seem to care


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't use mojos. I use jerk rigs 90% of the time. I was just seeing if anyone else has something different they came up with or used. I especially am looking to add motion in a duck weed covered swamp.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 13, 2014)

Wonder duck tornado and  mc twister. I think those too are deadly both used any where you don't expect geese thems smart. You add flash of the wings, splash they throw water all over and looks like chaos is happening. I have the 2 wing 1 that cuts 360s and it demised several ducks that just ease down on the pass. I hunted an impoundment and had ringers land within inches of it. Single wing design is something different and it too cuts ovals. The amount of ripples and water displaced moves decoys that are set close to it also.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jerk rig for public land.  An old trolling motor mounted in a cement block works great for adding movement to your spread when you've got somewhere you can set it up and leave it.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jul 13, 2014)

I use the wake maker it works pretty good for motion


----------



## BobSacamano (Jul 13, 2014)

Just kick your feet.


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 13, 2014)

Hunt in the ocean...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2014)

creekrocket said:


> Hunt in the ocean...



I do that to but not every weekend.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Just kick your feet.



That doesn't help in these holes.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 13, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Jerk rig for public land.  An old trolling motor mounted in a cement block works great for adding movement to your spread when you've got somewhere you can set it up and leave it.



How do you set that up????


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 13, 2014)

I like the idea of cutting the back out if a deek and putting a weasel ball chase thing in it and the mount the back back on. I think it would work.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 13, 2014)

Other then that a jerk rig and a mojo every now and then.


----------



## Town2Small (Jul 14, 2014)

Pack you a pocket full of rocks to throw into the spread. Haha, nah we usually just use jerk strings. We also have a troller motor set up with rebar to stick in the mud at prefered depth, wire it up with a flasher you get from advanced so it pulsates. I only use a mojo for teal anymore, they seem to love them.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 14, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I like the idea of cutting the back out if a deek and putting a weasel ball chase thing in it and the mount the back back on. I think it would work.



tried that idea about 3 years ago and with a light waterkeel academy decoy it bearly put out any motion now it every decoy had a wesel ball then you might have something.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 14, 2014)

Old trolling motor hose clamped to a brushed up post. It worked great but what a piain in the butt to set up. Between hauling the battery to the hole and running the cables it was a lot of work. I wouldn't do that today but at 20yo it seemed like a great idea.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 14, 2014)

I put a weasel ball in a feeder decoy...works pretty well when the water is dead still.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 14, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> tried that idea about 3 years ago and with a light waterkeel academy decoy it bearly put out any motion now it every decoy had a wesel ball then you might have something.



We'll then time to go to the cracke barrel and and get about 2doz and start putting them together!!!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 14, 2014)

seems to me every time my dog hits the water the ducks buzz the decoys...... one fly by and gone....


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 14, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> seems to me every time my dog hits the water the ducks buzz the decoys...... one fly by and gone....



Me the dog or another hunter... It never fails


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 16, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> How do you set that up????



Get an old troller, on/off toggle switch, cement block, hacksaw, wire cutters/strippers, however many feet of wire you need,(further you run the wire, bigger the guage), big alligator clips and a bag quickcrete.  Take the head off of the troller.  Cut it off, you want need that part.  Cut the troller shaft off at the motor.  Do it carefully so you don't cut the wires.  Find the two or three wires that make the motor run on whatever speed you want it to.  Leave them alone.  Cut the others and tape the ends up good.  Now silicone around all the wires where they go into the motor.  Let it dry.  Cut the fin off the bottom of the motor.  Take half the old cement block and sit it on an old board or piece of plywood and stand the motor up in it.  (may have to wire tie it to make it stand up strait.)  Mix your quickcrete and poor it it around the motor.  I put a eyebolt in so I can tie a rope to it to retrieve the set up if I need to.  After its set you can extend your lead wires to whatever length you need.  When you get ready to set it up, just set it on the bottom with the prop facing up and hook your wires to a deep cycle battery.  

it works really good in water up to 4 ft or so deep.  Ive also just layed it on it side up in shallow water and let it blow mud and waves through the decoys.  It is a lot of trouble but if you have private holes that you can drive to or pull the boat up to(so you aint gotta tote a deep cycle battery), it is well worth it.  Give it a try.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Get an old troller, on/off toggle switch, cement block, hacksaw, wire cutters/strippers, however many feet of wire you need,(further you run the wire, bigger the guage), big alligator clips and a bag quickcrete.  Take the head off of the troller.  Cut it off, you want need that part.  Cut the troller shaft off at the motor.  Do it carefully so you don't cut the wires.  Find the two or three wires that make the motor run on whatever speed you want it to.  Leave them alone.  Cut the others and tape the ends up good.  Now silicone around all the wires where they go into the motor.  Let it dry.  Cut the fin off the bottom of the motor.  Take half the old cement block and sit it on an old board or piece of plywood and stand the motor up in it.  (may have to wire tie it to make it stand up strait.)  Mix your quickcrete and poor it it around the motor.  I put a eyebolt in so I can tie a rope to it to retrieve the set up if I need to.  After its set you can extend your lead wires to whatever length you need.  When you get ready to set it up, just set it on the bottom with the prop facing up and hook your wires to a deep cycle battery.
> 
> it works really good in water up to 4 ft or so deep.  Ive also just layed it on it side up in shallow water and let it blow mud and waves through the decoys.  It is a lot of trouble but if you have private holes that you can drive to or pull the boat up to(so you aint gotta tote a deep cycle battery), it is well worth it.  Give it a try.



Thanks for the tip and the details. If I can find an old motor I will definitely give it a try!!!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ive got a few layin around.  I pick them up when I find them just for this reason.  Makin one for a new swamp next week matter of fact.  Pawn shops are a good place to look.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolphins do a good job where I hunt.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 16, 2014)

bubbles in the tub work for me...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 16, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> bubbles in the tub work for me...



You got something wrong with you


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 16, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> You got something wrong with you


You have not even touched this one


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 16, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You have not even touched this one



You can trust a man that says he sees 12 black ducks in GA in July.......


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 16, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> You can trust a man that says he sees 12 black ducks in GA in July.......



Keep poking little pig... come have a drink one afternoon so I can silence your doubts with proof...and bring Dustin with you so I can fix him too ..


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 16, 2014)

Well when we use them, I have a home made mallard machine, home pulsator, 3 mojos, and a jerk rig. We can create some serious motion in the spread.  The all have the time and place.


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 16, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> seems to me every time my dog hits the water the ducks buzz the decoys...... one fly by and gone....


 Buzzing is good enough if you quick enough. Yes, the wake off a lab is the best. It means you are where the ducks want to be and you have been successful. One thing leads to another thing. That , and don't unload till after you crank the motor and finished picking up. Also, if the boat starts to float, on an incoming tide, wiggle it good before you run it up farther. When you get to floating out the grass get your grass out of there and go home. 'cause the tide is fixing to drop and the ducks ain't flying anyway and you'll spend 8 hrs. rubbing knats..


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 17, 2014)

I most often use flatulence, it makes the boat rock and ripples to spread.

If I am not gassy, I take a pull string for wading small hole ponds, I kick the water in swamps, a wonder duck for open areas and wobble duck for some other.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 19, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Buzzing is good enough if you quick enough. Yes, the wake off a lab is the best. It means you are where the ducks want to be and you have been successful. One thing leads to another thing. That , and don't unload till after you crank the motor and finished picking up. Also, if the boat starts to float, on an incoming tide, wiggle it good before you run it up farther. When you get to floating out the grass get your grass out of there and go home. 'cause the tide is fixing to drop and the ducks ain't flying anyway and you'll spend 8 hrs. rubbing knats..



i dont shoot over my dog. and anyone who does finds another ride to the water cause they ain't going with me again.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 19, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Buzzing is good enough if you quick enough. Yes, the wake off a lab is the best. It means you are where the ducks want to be and you have been successful. One thing leads to another thing. That , and don't unload till after you crank the motor and finished picking up. Also, if the boat starts to float, on an incoming tide, wiggle it good before you run it up farther. When you get to floating out the grass get your grass out of there and go home. 'cause the tide is fixing to drop and the ducks ain't flying anyway and you'll spend 8 hrs. rubbing knats..


 that is what happens just shooting wood ducks. Where I hunt it is an all day thing.
You got to go east where the gnats do not bit but the sharks do.


----------

